

I Unfollowed Everyone to Build a Better Twitter Feed - bootload
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/symbiartic/i-unfollowed-everyone-to-build-a-better-twitter-feed/

======
ravengold
Well if that method makes you build a better twitter feed then let it be! Go
whatever makes it good.

